# C & R in Schleswig-Holstein



## Grünknochen (25. April 2018)

Neue Erkenntnisse von Meister Lemke:
https://www.schleswig-holstein.de/D...uslegungshilfe.pdf?__blob=publicationFile&v=2


----------



## angler1996 (25. April 2018)

*AW: C & R in Schleswig-Holstein*

wenn man mal Angeln und Töten getrennt betrachten würde, gäbs den ganzen Hickhack nicht mehr#h


----------



## Grünknochen (25. April 2018)

*AW: C & R in Schleswig-Holstein*

Thema Gemeinschaftsfischen/ Wettkampffischen:
Empfehlungen Stadt Hamburg


----------



## kati48268 (25. April 2018)

*AW: C & R in Schleswig-Holstein*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Neue Erkenntnisse von Meister Lemke:
> https://www.schleswig-holstein.de/D...uslegungshilfe.pdf?__blob=publicationFile&v=2


Die Kernaussage:
[FONT=&quot]>Erfüllt also z. B. ein geangelter Fisch das vorgeschriebene Mindestmaß und steht seine „Eignung“ als Lebensmittel außer Frage, so besteht hier ein Entnahme- und Verwertungsgebot. Es ist nicht zulässig, individuelle Mindestmaße anzusetzen, je nachdem, welche Fischgröße man persönlich für verwertbar hält.<[/FONT]
Ideologisch bedingter, deutscher Bürokraten-Wahnsinn vom Schreibtisch aus.

Und der LSFV SH nickt zu allem brav & findet sich ganz toll.


----------



## Wilhelm (25. April 2018)

*AW: C & R in Schleswig-Holstein*

Wenn man diese Flachpfei.......n in den Ministerin nicht in vorauseilendem Gehorsam ständig mit der Nase darauf stoßen würde..........
ja dannnnn wäre schon viel gewonnen.


----------



## kingangler93 (25. April 2018)

*AW: C & R in Schleswig-Holstein*

Könnte auch so von unserem Bundesverband heraus gegeben worden sein


----------



## Wilhelm (25. April 2018)

*AW: C & R in Schleswig-Holstein*

kingangler93 Ja genau das sind doch die Helden, die Nasenartisten, die ich meine ( siehe oben).#q


----------



## Grünknochen (25. April 2018)

*AW: C & R in Schleswig-Holstein*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Die Kernaussage:
> [FONT=&quot]>Erfüllt also z. B. ein geangelter Fisch das vorgeschriebene Mindestmaß und steht seine „Eignung“ als Lebensmittel außer Frage, so besteht hier ein Entnahme- und Verwertungsgebot. Es ist nicht zulässig, individuelle Mindestmaße anzusetzen, je nachdem, welche Fischgröße man persönlich für verwertbar hält.<[/FONT]
> Ideologisch bedingter, deutscher Bürokraten-Wahnsinn vom Schreibtisch aus.
> 
> Und der LSFV SH nickt zu allem brav & findet sich ganz toll.




Genau deshalb - Robert Lemke hat offenkundig noch nie geangelt - in der Praxis nicht kontrollierbar. Ich gehe immer mit so was von vorher überlegter Verwertungsabsicht ans Gewässer und setze den 50cm Zander fröhlich zurück, dem herbeieilenden Fischereiauseher erklärend, der Fisch - wieder fröhlich im Wasser schwimmend, also jeder Inaugenscheinnahme entzogen - sei auffällig mager und kränklich gewesen. Immer wieder gerne ist auch meine Kühltruhe bis an den Rand gefüllt und der Fisch einfach zu groß. Davon ab sei das eh nicht mein Zielfisch gewesen...


 Heisst: Die ganze Sache ist vom Grundkonstrukt her Bullshit. Der Angler entscheidet selbst, ob er entnehmen will oder nicht und - wie in der Schweiz, ebenfalls C&R übrigens - wird vermutet, dass der Angler einen vernünftigen Grund für das Zurücksetzen hat. Wäre nett, wenn man das mal in einen § reinschreiben würde, statt sich pfiffige Spezialfälle auszudenken, die es nur auf dem Papier gibt...


Würd mich übrigens interessieren, was Du vom Infopapier Wettkampffischen HH hältst. Der DAfV als bekennender Anglerbeschränkungsverband sieht das wesentlich enger...


----------



## fishhawk (25. April 2018)

*AW: C & R in Schleswig-Holstein*

Hallo,



> Der Angler entscheidet selbst, ob er entnehmen will oder nicht und - wie in der Schweiz, ebenfalls C&R übrigens - wird vermutet, dass der Angler einen vernünftigen Grund für das Zurücksetzen hat.



Einzelfallentscheidung eben.



> Es ist nicht zulässig, individuelle Mindestmaße anzusetzen, je nachdem, welche Fischgröße man persönlich für verwertbar hält.



Dann wäre es ggf. klüger nicht mit sowas hausieren zu gehen.


----------



## kati48268 (25. April 2018)

*AW: C & R in Schleswig-Holstein*

Erst mal dickes DANKE fürs ausbuddeln der Sachen!



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Würd mich übrigens interessieren, was Du vom Infopapier Wettkampffischen HH hältst. Der DAfV als bekennender Anglerbeschränkungsverband sieht das wesentlich enger...


Wettkampffisch-Kriterien - Steck ich nich so drin 
und muss mich immer wieder erst rein knien.

Was mich beim ersten Lesen total ins Schlingern bringt, 
ist die immer wieder aufgeführte Formulierung 
"_eigener Verzehr_" |bigeyes|kopfkrat

Heisst also: wenn ich als Veranstalter, als Teilnehmer, als teilnehmendes Grüppchen zuvor mit einem Altersheim, einem Tierheim,... abmache, 
_'die Fische könnt ihr gerne haben' _
und die sagen (von mir aus schriftlich bestätigt) 
_'au ja, danke, gerne'_
dann ist das nicht zulässig, 
kein 'vernünftiger Grund' nach TierSchG??? |bigeyes

Was ist alles kein "eigener" Verzehr? #c
Familie ja, Nachbarn nein?

Oder bin ich grad auf einem Holzweg mit Brett vorm Kopf?


----------



## exil-dithschi (25. April 2018)

*AW: C & R in Schleswig-Holstein*

sinngemäß, da hier ja kein direktes zitieren erlaubt ist -
"wann ist ein fisch zu klein, zu groß, oder sonstwie als lebensmittel unbrauchbar, ist auslegungsssache und obliegt dem angler vor ort."

das ist ziemlich eindeutig und jeder, der nicht ganz auf den kopf gefallen ist kann damit gut leben, auch wenn es in meinen augen der falsche ansatz ist und man sich ohne viel phantasie ausmalen muß wohin die reise gehen dürfte.


----------



## kati48268 (25. April 2018)

*AW: C & R in Schleswig-Holstein*



exil-dithschi schrieb:


> sinngemäß, da hier ja kein direktes zitieren erlaubt ist -
> "wann ist ein fisch zu klein, zu groß, oder sonstwie als lebensmittel unbrauchbar, ist auslegungsssache und obliegt dem angler vor ort."
> 
> das ist ziemlich eindeutig und jeder, der nicht ganz auf den kopf gefallen ist kann damit gut leben,


Seh ich überhaupt nicht so.
Da gibt es seine, in seinem Verständnis Extrem-Beispiele a, b, c auf Seite 2.
Soweit ok, aber dann kommen die auf Seite 3, da wird jede individuelle Entscheidung untersagt.

Und darüber hinaus:
Jetzt hast du deinen 60cm Zander für die Küche.
Oder die erlaubte Anzahl dieser Fische.
Was ist denn wohl dann?
Dann darfst du einpacken und heim fahren, weil es keinen Grund mehr gibt zu angeln!


----------



## exil-dithschi (25. April 2018)

*AW: C & R in Schleswig-Holstein*

war auf hecht, aal, wels, barsch, whatever aus, nur eben nicht das was gebissen hat.
genau so bei der anzahl der gefangen zielfische.
angeln einstellen?
also echt! |uhoh:


----------



## kati48268 (25. April 2018)

*AW: C & R in Schleswig-Holstein*

Das SH-MELUND hat den §39 am 13.11.2017 wie folgt interpretiert: _
"An  der Rechtslage hat sich nichts geändert. Nicht nur in  Schleswig-Holstein sondern bundesweit ist die Frage des „vernünftigen  Grundes“ (gemäß Tierschutzgesetz) maßgeblich, um eine rechtliche  Grundlage zum Fang von Fischen zu haben (generell, nicht nur Dorsch).  
Der vernünftige Grund in der Angelfischerei ist regelmäßig dann gegeben,  wenn mit der Absicht geangelt wird, die gefangenen Fische als  Lebensmittel zu verwerten. Sofern Fische maßig sind, stehen sie einer  sinnvollen Verwertung als Lebensmittel grundsätzlich zur Verfügung. Sie  sind daher im Regelfall auch zu entnehmen und zu verwerten. Ein Angler,  der verwertbare Fische zurücksetzt, verliert seine tierschutzrechtlich  erforderliche Legitimation zum Angeln.
_Liest du daraus, dass die Fisch-Art eine Rolle spielt?


----------



## exil-dithschi (25. April 2018)

*AW: C & R in Schleswig-Holstein*

nein, lese ich speziell nicht, aber ich lese spielraum.


----------



## angler1996 (25. April 2018)

*AW: C & R in Schleswig-Holstein*

ne , das kann man daraus nicht ableiten, letztlich läuft das darauf hinaus mit dem Angeln aufzuhören.

 Jede Interpretation, die irgendwie versucht aus dem Zusammenhang Angeln nur zum Zecke der Verwertung, als angeblich notwendigen legitimierender Grund,
 wird nur weiter in die Irre führen und seltsame Blüte treiben.
 Angeln an sich muss der Grund sein , erlaubt nach Fischereigesetz und DVO 
 Ich brauche eher anders rum einen vernünftigen Grund nach Tierschutzgesetz , um ein Tier zu töten- ja warum soll ich das machen , wenn ich den Fisch warum auch immer nicht essen will? Der vernünftige Grund nach Tierschutzgesetz kann nicht darin bestehen, dass irgendwer das so interpretiert ( mehr ist es ja nicht) das Angeln mit dem Tod des Fisches abzuschließen sei. welch kranke Logik ist das eigentlich?
 So nu schnell zum Fußball|supergri


----------



## exil-dithschi (25. April 2018)

*AW: C & R in Schleswig-Holstein*

bei der kernaussage bin ich ganz bei dir 996, schrieb ich ja, aber jetzt mal ernsthaft, wer will dir an einem gewässer das angeln mit wurm, köderfisch, fetzen verbieten, nur weil du vielleicht die drei vorgeschriebenen zander da liegen hast?


----------



## angler1996 (25. April 2018)

*AW: C & R in Schleswig-Holstein*



exil-dithschi schrieb:


> bei der kernaussage bin ich ganz bei dir 996, schrieb ich ja, aber jetzt mal ernsthaft, wer will dir an einem gewässer das angeln mit wurm, köderfisch, fetzen verbieten, nur weil du vielleicht die drei vorgeschriebenen zander da liegen hast?



 niemand, aber darum geht mirs auch nicht, diesen ganzen Konstrukte müssen weg


----------



## exil-dithschi (25. April 2018)

*AW: C & R in Schleswig-Holstein*



angler1996 schrieb:


> diesen ganzen Konstrukte müssen weg


das sehe ich haargenau so.


----------



## torstenhtr (25. April 2018)

*AW: C & R in Schleswig-Holstein*



> Genau deshalb - Robert Lemke hat offenkundig noch nie geangelt


Ich denke der ist ein überzeugter Anglerfeind, auch schon seine Bemerkungen zum Thema Angelteiche gingen in diese Richtung.

Prinzipiell entsprechen seine Formulierungen einem *Abknüppelgebot* vergleichbar den bayerischen 
Zuständen .. Anglern wird die Entscheidungsfreiheit abgesprochen, keine Hege als vernüftiger Grund nutzbar etc.



> "wann ist ein fisch zu klein, zu groß, oder sonstwie als lebensmittel  unbrauchbar, ist auslegungsssache und obliegt dem angler vor ort."
> 
> das ist ziemlich eindeutig und jeder, der nicht ganz auf den kopf  gefallen ist kann damit gut leben, auch wenn es in meinen augen der  falsche ansatz ist und man sich ohne viel phantasie ausmalen muß wohin  die reise gehen dürfte.


Gilt nur für Fische ohne Mindestmaß und selbst dann ist man der Willkür des Kontrolleurs ausgeliefert. Ich könnte niemals damit leben.



> Thema Gemeinschaftsfischen/ Wettkampffischen:
> Empfehlungen Stadt Hamburg


Das ist das Schärfste, die verlangen ernsthaft von jedem Teilnehmer eine Absichtserklärung? Da traut sich doch niemand mehr an solchen Veranstaltungen teil zu nehmen ..

Ich habe fast den Eindruck, dass man im Norden in Sachen Anglerfeindlichkeit die Bayern noch übertreffen will.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (25. April 2018)

*AW: C & R in Schleswig-Holstein*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Genau deshalb - Robert Lemke hat offenkundig noch nie geangelt - in der Praxis nicht kontrollierbar. Ich gehe immer mit so was von vorher überlegter Verwertungsabsicht ans Gewässer und setze den 50cm Zander fröhlich zurück, dem herbeieilenden Fischereiauseher erklärend, der Fisch - wieder fröhlich im Wasser schwimmend, also jeder Inaugenscheinnahme entzogen - sei auffällig mager und kränklich gewesen. Immer wieder gerne ist auch meine Kühltruhe bis an den Rand gefüllt und der Fisch einfach zu groß. Davon ab sei das eh nicht mein Zielfisch gewesen...
> 
> 
> Heisst: Die ganze Sache ist vom Grundkonstrukt her Bullshit. Der Angler entscheidet selbst, ob er entnehmen will oder nicht und - wie in der Schweiz, ebenfalls C&R übrigens - wird vermutet, dass der Angler einen vernünftigen Grund für das Zurücksetzen hat. Wäre nett, wenn man das mal in einen § reinschreiben würde, statt sich pfiffige Spezialfälle auszudenken, die es nur auf dem Papier gibt...
> ...



Der Grundfehler in der Auslegungsrichtlinie ist, dass die Frage der Verwertbarkeit des Fisches für den Angler nicht objektiv, sondern subjektiv beantwortet werden muss. Ein Fisch wird nicht "objektiv" verwertet, er wird durch das Subjekt Angler "subjektiv" verwertet.


----------



## kati48268 (26. April 2018)

*AW: C & R in Schleswig-Holstein*

Ich muss meine Fragen zu der Hamburger Nummer noch mal hochholen für unsere Boardies mit Diplom in juristischer Haarspalterei.



kati48268 schrieb:


> Erst mal dickes DANKE fürs ausbuddeln der Sachen!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Grünknochen (26. April 2018)

*AW: C & R in Schleswig-Holstein*

Im Grunde geht's aus meiner Sicht eher um Rechtssicherheit, nicht aber um Restriktion. Wenn ich mir bestimmte PETA Anzeigen anschaue, dann griffen die ja schon in die Strafrechtskiste, wenn eine Veranstaltung neben dem Angeln als angeblich allein durch Nahrungsbeschaffung legitimiert weitere Ziele verfolgte (Tombola, werbliche Ziele, Geselligkeit, Spendenaktionen, Auszeichnung von Mitgliedern etc.). Also formalisiert man das Anmeldungsverfahren (verbunden mit ner entsprechenden Erklärung) und stellt klar, dass trotz dieser weiteren Ziele ein rechtlich zulässiges Gemeinschaftsfischen vorliegt. 

Im Übrigen bin ich mir sicher, dass sich klassische Wettkampfveranstaltungen, wie man sie z.B. aus den USA kennt, in D nicht durchsetzen lassen. Was ich im Grunde für unsinnig halte, da es eigentlich ausschließlich darum gehen sollte, dass der einzelne Angler im Rahmen eines solchen Wettbewerbes tierschutzgerecht mit dem Fisch umgeht. Hierfür ist schlicht unmaßgeblich, ob er für seinen Erfolg prämiert wird (oder nicht).


----------



## gründler (26. April 2018)

*AW: C & R in Schleswig-Holstein*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lIiUR2gV0xk

.......|wavey:


----------



## kati48268 (26. April 2018)

*AW: C & R in Schleswig-Holstein*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Im Grunde geht's aus meiner Sicht eher um Rechtssicherheit, ...


Ja, sehe ich auch so, der Tenor klingt recht klar durch.


Grünknochen schrieb:


> ...da es eigentlich ausschließlich darum gehen sollte, dass der einzelne  Angler im Rahmen eines solchen Wettbewerbes tierschutzgerecht mit dem  Fisch umgeht. Hierfür ist schlicht unmaßgeblich, ob er für seinen Erfolg  prämiert wird (oder nicht).


Volle Zustimmung.

Die Begriffe "Wettfischen, Wettkampf, etc.", sind dermaßen verbrannt worden, dass vermutlich jeder Entscheider scharf die Luft einzieht, sobald dies auch nur tangiert wird.

Inwieweit auch die Finanz-Richtlinien mit auf solche Entscheidungen einwirken, die uns der verfluchte VDSF eingebrockt hat... schwer zu sagen.

Was sagst du zu der Nummer mit dem "eigenen" Verzehr?


----------



## Grünknochen (26. April 2018)

*AW: C & R in Schleswig-Holstein*

Begrifflich unglücklich, aber ohne rechtliche Bedeutung, da es im Kontext des TSG um sinnvolle Verwertung, und nicht darum geht, wer jetzt was verzehrt.
In der Sache soll lediglich erklärt werden, dass die Fische entnommen (soweit zulässig) und vernünftig (im Sinne des TSG) verwertet werden, in welcher Form auch immer.
 Im Übrigen ist eh jeder Kontrolle entzogen, wer seine Zähne zwecks Befriedigung seiner kulinarischen Genüsse in den Fisch schlägt und wer nicht.


  Nennen wir diese Erklärung mal Anti-PETA Pille...


Spannend wird's, wie man das Ganze (neben dem ''C&R) Thema in Gesetzesform gießen kann...


----------



## Kolja Kreder (26. April 2018)

*AW: C & R in Schleswig-Holstein*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Im Grunde geht's aus meiner Sicht eher um Rechtssicherheit, nicht aber um Restriktion. Wenn ich mir bestimmte PETA Anzeigen anschaue, dann griffen die ja schon in die Strafrechtskiste, wenn eine Veranstaltung neben dem Angeln als angeblich allein durch Nahrungsbeschaffung legitimiert weitere Ziele verfolgte (Tombola, werbliche Ziele, Geselligkeit, Spendenaktionen, Auszeichnung von Mitgliedern etc.). Also formalisiert man das Anmeldungsverfahren (verbunden mit ner entsprechenden Erklärung) und stellt klar, dass trotz dieser weiteren Ziele ein rechtlich zulässiges Gemeinschaftsfischen vorliegt.
> 
> Im Übrigen bin ich mir sicher, dass sich klassische Wettkampfveranstaltungen, wie man sie z.B. aus den USA kennt, in D nicht durchsetzen lassen. Was ich im Grunde für unsinnig halte, da es eigentlich ausschließlich darum gehen sollte, dass der einzelne Angler im Rahmen eines solchen Wettbewerbes tierschutzgerecht mit dem Fisch umgeht. Hierfür ist schlicht unmaßgeblich, ob er für seinen Erfolg prämiert wird (oder nicht).



Da gebe ich dir völlig Recht. Wäre das nicht mal ein Thema für uns?


----------



## Kolja Kreder (26. April 2018)

*AW: C & R in Schleswig-Holstein*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Nennen wir diese Erklärung mal Anti-PETA Pille...
> 
> Spannend wird's, wie man das Ganze (neben dem ''C&R) Thema in Gesetzesform gießen kann...



Ich bin da nicht so optimistisch, wie du. Für mich ist die Auslegungsregel geprägt von einem rechtlichen Unverständnis. Und ich befürchte, dass dieses Unverständnis in Gesetzesform gegossen wir. Es wird doch gerade versucht, den Entnahme- Willen des Anglers zu objektivieren, damit er sich nicht mehr damit "entschuldigen" kann, gerade diesen Fisch nicht verwerten zu können.


----------



## gründler (26. April 2018)

*AW: C & R in Schleswig-Holstein*

Die frage in Ämtern und co ist nicht die,die wir hier denken..... sondern...


Ist Angeln noch Zeitgemäß.


|wavey:


----------



## Fischer am Inn (26. April 2018)

*AW: C & R in Schleswig-Holstein*

Hallo miteinander



kati48268 schrieb:


> Was sagst du zu der Nummer mit dem "eigenen" Verzehr?



Vorab: Ich muss zugeben, dass ich aktuell gerade keine Lust habe im Gesetz nachzulesen. Aber aus meiner Erinnerung:

Im bay. Fischereirecht ist festgeschrieben, dass gefangene Fische nicht weiterveräußert werden dürfen. Eigenverzehr ist okay, die Familie und der engere Freundes- und Nachbarschaftskreis ist ebenfalls okay.
Die Vorschrift hat wohl den Sinn, dass die Entnahme von Fische nur für den Eigenbedarf sein soll (kein wirtschaftlicher Anreiz durch Verkauf). Darüber hinaus korrespondiert die Vorschrift mit lebensmittelrechtlichen Schutz- (Hygiene-)Vorschriften, wie sie für gewerblich in den Verkehr gebrachte Lebensmittel gelten.
Ich vermute, in anderen Bundesländern ist es ähnlich.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Dorschgreifer (27. April 2018)

*AW: C & R in Schleswig-Holstein*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Genau deshalb - Robert Lemke hat offenkundig noch nie geangelt - ...



Mit solchen Vermutungen sollte man vorsichtig sein, das entspricht nämlich eben gerade nicht der Realität...

 Man muss einen Menschen immer aus zwei Seiten betrachten, zum einen der Mensch im Beruf und durch seine Vorgesetzten gesteuert, hier die Politik in Schleswig-Holstein  und zum anderen den Privatmenschen.... und da muss ich dir leider Sagen, dass er sehr wohl Angler ist, mit allem drum und dran.

 Er hat ja nichts anderes gemacht, als nun zu erläutern, wie der § 39 zu sehen ist..., aus behördlicher, nicht privater Sicht.

 Und das fällt vielen leider schwer... da passt einem Menschen eine Entscheidung nicht und dann ist eben derjenige doof, der die Entscheidung veröffentlicht.... und das ist immer zu kurz gedacht...


----------



## Grünknochen (27. April 2018)

*AW: C & R in Schleswig-Holstein*

Danke für die Info.
Übrigens sag ich hier als gelernter §§ Heini und Studenten Vorturner auch so einiges aus beruflicher Sicht, gerade in diesem Thema.
Nur unterliege ich, was die Meinungsbildung betrifft, keinen Zwängen, insbesondere nicht solchen politischer Art. Was auch in der Natur meines Jobs liegt, siehe Art 5 Abs.3 GG ...


----------



## fishhawk (27. April 2018)

*AW: C & R in Schleswig-Holstein*

Hallo,



> Robert Lemke hat offenkundig noch nie geangelt -



Klärt mich mal bitte auf um wen es hier geht. #c

Der mit den Schweinchen ist es ja nicht, und die Auslegungshilfe zu Paragraf 39 hat ja auch jemand anders verfasst.|kopfkrat


----------

